# [SOLVED] problem z aktualizacją systemu

## mihoo_koz

Po wydaniu emerge -avuDN dostaje taki komunikat 

```

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 69) sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild", line 59, in <module>

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 7667, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vardbapi, vartree, dblink

ValueError: bad marshal data

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m/temp/build.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Last edited by mihoo_koz on Fri Oct 09, 2009 6:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

```

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'. 
```

----------

## Qlawy

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'. 
> ...

 

Niezbyt pomocne, obstawiam, że w newsach jest info o javie, xorgu, o qt-4.5.2 i kdeprefix.

Ten błąd wygląda na błąd pythona - czyżby aktualizacja się jakaś odbyła? Jeśli tak, to proponuje python-updater i sprawdź czy to nie jest przypadkiem python3 bo jak tak, to portage starsze niż 2.2_rc40 albo 42 nie potrafią z nim działać.

----------

## mihoo_koz

python-updater daje 

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/portageq", line 609, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/bin/portageq", line 578, in main

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 7667, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vardbapi, vartree, dblink

ValueError: bad marshal data

```

a instalacja pojedynczego pakietu wywala

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild", line 59, in <module>

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 7667, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vardbapi, vartree, dblink

ValueError: bad marshal data

```

----------

## Belliash

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'. 
> ...

 

Ja nie wiem co to za newsy... Ale zauwazylem tendencje do ich nie czytania i pozniejszego spamowania forum... Od czegos one sa - wypadaloby je przeczytac...

----------

## mormo

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'. 
> ...

 

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja nie wiem co to za newsy... Ale zauwazylem tendencje do ich nie czytania i pozniejszego spamowania forum... Od czegos one sa - wypadaloby je przeczytac...

 

rzeczywiscie ktoś spamuje forum

----------

## mihoo_koz

emerge -av eselect-news 

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-admin/eselect-news-20080320

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild", line 59, in <module>

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 7667, in <module>

    from portage.dbapi.vartree import vardbapi, vartree, dblink

ValueError: bad marshal data

 * Fetch failed for 'app-admin/eselect-news-20080320', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-news-20080320/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge app-admin/eselect-news-20080320, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-news-20080320/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-admin/eselect-news-20080320:

 * Fetch failed for 'app-admin/eselect-news-20080320', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-news-20080320/temp/build.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## acei

Jaka wersja portage?

To ci się może przydać http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

----------

## mihoo_koz

Dzięki pomogło

----------

